# Hilfe, Larveninvasion



## thias (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle Weichtierkenner,

ich hatte im Frühjahr ne ganze Menge Algen und diese sterben nun ab. Im Mulm befinden sich tausende von Larven, keine Ahnung, was das ist . Sie scheinen den Mulm zu fressen, denn sie sind nur dort.
Die Menge macht mir irgendwie Angst.

Sie sind etwa 10 mm lang, ganz glibberig und zucken ab und zu sehr stark.

Hat da jemand eine Ahnung, was da auf mich zu kommt ?


----------



## thias (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

... jetzt wird es noch grußeliger. 
An einer warmen Stelle sind die Larven weiter. Da ist in dieser glitschigen Hülle ein ganz dünner Wurm, der mal ganz kurz rausschlängelt und dann wieder drin verschwindet.


----------



## susiwhv (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*



thias schrieb:


> ... jetzt wird es noch grußeliger.
> An einer warmen Stelle sind die Larven weiter. Da ist in dieser glitschigen Hülle ein ganz dünner Wurm, der mal ganz kurz rausschlängelt und dann wieder drin verschwindet.




Das ist bestimmmt ein Alien


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Servus Thias

Habe leider auch keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht hilft Dir unser Freund Stanjek weiter .

Habe hier das gefunden.


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Hallo Thias,

leider ist das Foto nicht so gelungen - aber mich erinnert Deine Larve an Dicranota sp. (Stelzmücke). Und dann kam der Wurm nicht da raus, sondern sie hat ihn gefressen


----------



## thias (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Thias,
> 
> leider ist das Foto nicht so gelungen - aber mich erinnert Deine Larve an Dicranota sp. (Stelzmücke). Und dann kam der Wurm nicht da raus, sondern sie hat ihn gefressen


 
Hm , weiß nicht so recht.
Bessere Fotos kann man schlecht machen. Das ist wirklich so ein Gallertwürstchen ohne Extremitäten. Unter der dünnen Haut wabert irgendwas. Im späteren Stadium zuckt das ganze Teil, ringelt sich zusammen und liegt dann wieder lange Zeit bewegungslos da. Noch später züngelt da für Bruchteile einer Sekunde etwas wurmartiges heraus (ganz dünn) und verschwindet wieder (wie das Züngeln einer Schlange). Das ist nicht nur bei einem Teil so, sondern bei ganz vielen. Teilweise bewegen sie sich sogar fort, indem der "Wurm" herauskommt, sich irgendwo festhält und dann den Larvenkörper hinterherzieht.

Mich würde das ja nicht stören, wenn das nicht zigtausende wären, überall dort, wo Algen abgestorben sind.


----------



## SteffiB (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Also erst einmal: "Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhh!!!!"

Bring doch mal ein paar von diesen ekligen Subjekten zum Tierarzt, vielleicht kann der dir sagen, womit du es zu tun hast. Aber ich würd die in einer Dose transportieren, die man zumachen kann - nicht, dass die auf einmal Flügel kriegen und dich angreifen


----------



## deichhase (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Moin Thias,

die haben wir auch (gehabt), aber nicht so viele. Wir haben uns die mit befreundeten Biologen angesehen, auch unter dem Mikroskop.
Dir Gallerthülle ähnelt der Form eines Widerstandes, ca. 1-2 mm Gallert zwischen Wurm und Hülle. Es ist ein weißer fadenähnlicher Wurm, der sich aus der Hülle hinausstrecken kann, in der Hülle drehen u.ä. Unter dem Mikroskop sieht es faszinierend aus. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Tip der Biologen: Entwicklungsstadium vom Libellenei.
Wir beobachten jetzt weiter, daß der Wurm sich zu einer bräunlichen Puppe wandelt.
Falls Interesse ist, kann ich in 14 Tagen weiter berichten.
Bin gespannt, ob es noch andere Ideen gibt.

Liebe Grüße

Levke


----------



## Digicat (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Servus Levke

Bitte weiter Berichten 

Hast du vielleicht Bilder vom Mikroskopieren


----------



## thias (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*



deichhase schrieb:


> Moin Thias,
> 
> die haben wir auch (gehabt), aber nicht so viele. Wir haben uns die mit befreundeten Biologen angesehen, auch unter dem Mikroskop.
> Dir Gallerthülle ähnelt der Form eines Widerstandes, ca. 1-2 mm Gallert zwischen Wurm und Hülle. Es ist ein weißer fadenähnlicher Wurm, der sich aus der Hülle hinausstrecken kann, in der Hülle drehen u.ä. Unter dem Mikroskop sieht es faszinierend aus. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
> ...


 
... genau das isses 
Aber haben die Biologen nicht aus der Hüfte schießen können, was sich dahinter verbirgt? Oder entdecken wir da gerade was neues? 
Habe leider kein vernünftiges Mikroskop.
Die __ Würmer verhalten sich aber ähnlich, sie schießen aus der Hülle raus, wie bis zu einem Anschlag und sind sofort wieder verschwunden. Gestern ging die Entwicklung aber nicht weiter, wahrscheinlich ist das Wetter zu kalt.


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Hi Thias,

es wäre toll, wenn Du da weiter mit der Fotokamera dabei wärest - denn das wären Bilder, die wir wirklich noch nicht haben! Mega interessant


----------



## deichhase (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Moin,
digicat- leider habe ich keine Fotos von der Aktion. Aber die Würmchen haben haarige Beinchen und ein gefräßiges Maul. Sie leben auch außerhalb der Hülle weiter. Wenn ich jetzt noch mal eins fangen kann, geht es zum Geomar nach Kiel, mal sehen, was die Spezialisten sagen.

thias- gemäß den Biologen durchlaufen die Libelleneier 12 Entwicklungsstadien, davon soll es ein Stadium sein. Es scheint aber so viele verschiedene Formen zu geben, das eine Bestimmung nicht so einfach ist. Das von dir fotografierte Exemplar ist länglichoval, unsere haben eine Form, eines Widerstandes, länglichrund, mit Verdickungen an den Enden der Gallerthülle. Leider bin ich nicht so ein Fotoexperte. Aber bei Gelegenheit werde ich versuchen, noch eins zu machen.

Wenn es Neues gibt, berichte ich weiter, aber es ist ganz sicher nichts "Neues".


Liebe Grüße

Levke


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Servus Levke

Na dann hoffen wir auf das Glück, daß du noch eines fängst 

Das wäre sensationell, wenn du mit solch Fotos aufwarten könntest 

Viel Glück beim fangen


----------



## Kolja (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Hallo Thias,

auf der Suche nach etwas ganz anderem, ich ich auf zwei Larvenarten gestoßen, die in einer gallertartigen Hülle leben.

[OT]Darf ich eigentlich mit Quellangabe direkt aus Büchern zitieren?[/OT]

Quelle :Sauers Naturführer "Wasserinsekten nach Fotos erkannt"
1. Psectrocladius /Fam. Zuckmücken
Kurz zusammengefasst:
Das Innere sieht auf dem Bild wurmförmig aus. Die Gallerthülle ist oft mit Schlammpartikeln bedeckt. Sie hat vorne und hinten Öffnungen. Daraus kann die Larve hervor und Algen abweiden. Sie ist in der Lage die Hülle zu verlassen, wenn sie sich gestört fühlt. Die Puppe entwickelt sich in der Hülle. 
Entwicklungsdauer 10 Tage.

2. Agraylea multipunctata / Köcherfliegen
Die Hülle sieht ähnlich aus. Die Larve weiß mit schwarzem Inneren (Darm?), jedoch nicht wurm- sonder köcherfliegenartig.

Berichte doch mal, wie es jetzt aussieht.


----------



## thias (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*



Kolja schrieb:


> 1. Psectrocladius /Fam. Zuckmücken
> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> Das Innere sieht auf dem Bild wurmförmig aus. Die Gallerthülle ist oft mit Schlammpartikeln bedeckt. Sie hat vorne und hinten Öffnungen. Daraus kann die Larve hervor und Algen abweiden. Sie ist in der Lage die Hülle zu verlassen, wenn sie sich gestört fühlt. Die Puppe entwickelt sich in der Hülle.
> Entwicklungsdauer 10 Tage.


 

Die Beschreibung könnte so genau hinkommen. Jedenfalls weiden sie meine letzten Algen ab . Die Fläche wird immer kleiner. Puppen habe ich noch keine gesehen. Das Wasser ist aber auch jetzt richtig kalt und die Entwicklung wird bestimmt gehemmt.
Ich nehme auch an, dass es Mückenlarven sind, so viel __ Libellen, nee, das glaube ich nicht. 
Zum Glück stechen Zuckmücken nicht


----------



## Torfkop (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Sie sind trotzdem sehr lästige Gesellen. Ich denke da nur an Grillsessions und deren Drang sich auf mein Essen zu setzen. 

Ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## deichhase (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Moin Andrea,
danke für die Tips, habe Wikip... gerade befragt. Die Fotos dort entsprechen nicht meinen Exemplaren, aber deine Beschreibung passt sehr gut. Das Buch scheint sehr interessant zu sein. Mal sehen, ob eine Anschaffung lohnt. Leider sehe ich im FG nur die leeren Hüllen, und keine bewohnten mehr. Aber, die Gelegenheit wird kommen. Hoffentlich vor den Semesterferien, damit meine Bekannte dort für mich die Bestimmung durchführen könnte.
Köckerfliegenlarven haben wir auch im FG, aber die sind ja wirklich mit Partikel umgeben, die sind es auch nicht.
Es wird sich zeigen.

Levke


----------



## Kolja (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Hallo Levke,

das Buch zeigt noch mal ganz andere Exemplare als z.B. Mergus oder "Was lebt in Tümpel.." . Ich hatte es mir mal in der Stadtbücherei ausgeliehen. 
Andere Bücher, andere Arten, andere Beschreibungen. Und ich habe mal geglaubt, in einem Buch wäre so alles drin.


----------



## deichhase (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hilfe, Larveninvasion*

Moin Andrea,
danke für den Buchtip, habe ich jetzt bekommen und bin am stöbern. Dein ersten Tip kommt unseren Exemplaren ziemlich nahe, nur die Form der Hülle war anders, und es war nicht raupenartig sonder wie ein weißer Faden.
Ich hoffe aber noch auf die Gelegenheit neue zu fangen zwecks näherer Bestimmung.

Alles Liebe 
Levke


----------

